# Mold!!!



## newarcher (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi folks,

I have a vision ceramic grill and have a new problem.  I think that when I last smoked, I left the smoker out in the rain for a day or two and it got water in it.

I went out to smoke today and had a penicillin farm all over everything.  It was gross.  First time I’ve had any type of mold or mildew at all.  Cranked it up to about 550 degrees for about four hours and killed everything.  I’ll clean it tonight.

My question is about my vision smoking stone which is an extremely porous lava stone like rock.  I sat it right on top of the fire in its nest, is it okay or will I ever be able to get the mold out of it?  It’s was basically like moss!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2017)

Try scrubbing it with vinegar.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2017)

nepas said:


> Try scrubbing it with vinegar.



Yep vinegar.


----------

